# NJ Transit unveils performance dashboard



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 5, 2019)

I've played around with this and I like, even though I'm sure some of it may be "spin." Additionally, it doesn't actually improve the service. However, at least we know the why and what their take on the situation is.

https://www.progressiverailroading....-Transit-unveils-performance-dashboard--59235



> New Jersey Transit last week launched a performance dashboard to display system data on on-time performance, mechanical reliability and the cause of delays and cancellations.
> 
> Dubbed Progress by the Numbers, the dashboard displays commuter-rail, light-rail and bus data from January 2017 to October 2019. Each month it will be updated with the previous month’s service.
> 
> “With the new Progress by the Numbers dashboard, our commuters, members of the media, and the general public will be able to see key performance metrics that will be updated on a monthly basis, enhancing customer experience and rebuilding a once-storied mass transit agency,” New Jersey Gov. Phil Murphy said in a NJ Transit press release.



Here is the link for the dashboard:

https://www.njtransit.com/var/var_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=ProgressByNumbersTo]

Now @Mystic River Dragon can find out (almost) exactly what is going on.


----------



## jis (Dec 6, 2019)

I am still looking for the those alleged MDBF statistics and not finding them. Nor am I finding the cancellation rate per route. So far it is mostly useless fluff as far as I am concerned. If you manage to run only five trains out of the ten scheduled and managed to run four of those five on time that is not particularly useful, specially when you are known to announce cancellation of a train after is scheduled departure time has come and gone. Coming to think of it single rolled up OTP number without any breakdown by route is also pretty useless.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Dec 6, 2019)

jis said:


> I am still looking for the those alleged MDBF statistics and not finding them.



Um...I see them.



jis said:


> Nor am I finding the cancellation rate per route



Ummm....I see those as well...steady now, Jis.



jis said:


> Coming to think of it single rolled up OTP number without any breakdown by route is also pretty useless.



I see everything broken down by route.

Ummm...did you bother to click on anything or did you just stare at it and wait for it dazzle you with numbers? 

Jis, that is why I stated I played with the site. When you see the operation you want, click on it. In my case, I want rail performance...you know, to see how much of their troubles they are blaming on Amtrak (it's quite a bit.)


From there, you can see the system overview, including the MDBF information. If you want line-specific information, you can click on the line (next to the system) and receive the cancellation rate for the line, the OTP for the line and the reasons for cancellations. 

Always happy to help.


----------

